# Still experiencing electrical problems...



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

WARNING: this is a long one...

Over the past year or so i have had some really annoying electrical problems. One of them (erratic wiper operation) was fixed by replacing the "wiper motor amp" like this, but the others still remain unresolved. I've really been procrastinating in trying to figure out what's going on for many months... until now. I do have somewhat of a history in posting about this, so here are my two previous posts for anyone that might really want to dig into this any figure out wtf is going on...

Locks randomly unlocking - July 2004

Wiper motor / Locks / Blinkers - August 2004


And here are the problems that i am STILL experiencing...

1) erratic RIGHT turn signal operation (sometimes fast, sometimes slow), but the left one blinks at normal speed
2) cigarette lighter (using for a cell phone charger) doesn't work AT ALL
3) locks randomly UNLOCK after locking them with the electronic switch in the car, closing/opening the sunroof, or sometimes just randomly while i'm driving!

For the turn signals and locks.. it seems to me like there might be a short-circuit (maybe caused by moisture corrosion somewhere within the circuit terminals?) What should i test/replace? Turn signal bulb(s)? Turn signal relay switch? If you read the above threads you'll know that I already replaced the driver's side master control switch, but it was used, so i'm not sure about the integrity of its circuitry.  Perhaps i can test that somehow and determine if i should replace it again?

Maybe these problems could be caused by a problem with my computer? If so, should i check the engine codes manually and see what's up? (This would probably be the last thing i would do by myself.)

I obviously haven't replaced anything yet, as i don't just want to go randomly replacing shit and, in the process, spend unnecessary cash (or even worse - cause even MORE problems). That is why i'm making this thread as comprehensive as possible. What i'm really looking for now is a systematic series of STEPS to go about troubleshooting these problems, either separately or all-in-one. My LAST RESORT would be to go to a shop and have them look at it. I rarely do this, as everytime i have ever had anyone work on my car other than myself it has been screwed up. (Note: I do have a copy of the FSM.)

I'm actually looking into getting a nice alarm system pretty soon, so i don't want any of these electrical problems to be exacerbated by installing something like that. Someone please lead me in the right direction. Thanks!!!


----------



## WiZzO (Jun 15, 2005)

wow, i'm curious to know how long its been doing that and did it progressivley get worse? i would advise you to seriously consider bringing it into a shop and having them do a full electrical diagnostic. With that many problems something dangerous could happen, like maybe your airbags decide they dont wanna stay there anymore and wanna really meet you just an example just hope that doesnt happen, but seriously that is something you would want a professional to look at. just my $0.02


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

I wouldnt quote me on stuff, but I dont think your ECU is tied to all these odd things.

My best opinion ( which aint much ) is you have some shorts and crosses here and there.....I'd start by checking off simple things on the list.....fuses being your first one to check off, make sure all those are in good condition.

After that...I'd pull your door panel off and check if all the wires have good connections and if they look ok, trace each wire and check for wear.

After that....all the switch connections, including the one with the sunroof.

Also....I dont know where they all hook up....but check there..they're probably touching on connections or something......

As far as the cig lighters....probably a bad connection or no power....which would be a connection.....where ? no idea...just trace the line, and be careful.

Other then that, if you really wanted to..buy a OBDll scanner for 40 bucks at kragens and clear your ECU...and see if that helps.

OR ! your car is possessed...and it needs a priest.

Take care and good luck...let us know what fixed you made and what you found as problems.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

thestunts200sx said:


> I wouldnt quote me on stuff, but I dont think your ECU is tied to all these odd things.
> 
> My best opinion ( which aint much ) is you have some shorts and crosses here and there.....I'd start by checking off simple things on the list.....fuses being your first one to check off, make sure all those are in good condition.
> 
> ...


What is Kragens? I'd like to get a scanner and see what it says. Other than that i think i'll follow the steps you recommended along with testing out all the terminal voltages with the help of my FSM.

If i can't figure this out I am seriously contemplating taking WiZzO's advice and bringing this thing to a shop. I would think a Nissan dealer is the best bet?


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

MCHNHED said:


> What is Kragens? I'd like to get a scanner and see what it says. Other than that i think i'll follow the steps you recommended along with testing out all the terminal voltages with the help of my FSM.
> 
> If i can't figure this out I am seriously contemplating taking WiZzO's advice and bringing this thing to a shop. I would think a Nissan dealer is the best bet?


Did you just ask what a Kragens is ?? 
Umm, go to any auto parts place and they usually sell them, that or you can buy them online.....But I doubt its the ECU.

Yes, taking it to a shop would be much easier....a nissan dealer is cool....except they charge way more then anyone else.....you could always find a local mom and pop kinda shop, if they have a good reputation.....that and most places are gonna charge you by the hour for this kinda thing....cause its miticulous to trace and find what it is.........so hopefully you get a shop with a tech that knows what hes doing and does it quick and efficiently and is honest....some shops...will find it....and fix it, then let you wait and say it took them forever to find the problem charging you a fat bill.

I would do as much as you can till your outta ideas, time or patience then bring it to a shop and tell them everything you did....

Also, call around and get estimated quotes over the phone before going somewhere....saves time....and possibly/ more importantly money.

GOod luck man.


----------



## willyandme (Jul 26, 2004)

Hi there,

I had 2 of your problems when I first bought my '99 Sentra used. My locks would unlock (and re-lock) themselves, randomly. I took the car to the local Nissan Dealership and had a complete electrical diagnosis done. Apparently it was the aftermarket alarm that was causing the "possessed" lock problem. The car was receiving random signals. Not cool. So they just pulled that sucker out of there and the maddness stopped. My cigarette lighter is also un-functional. I am not a smoker, but a 12v power source on hand does prove useful, occasionally. If you do find out about that one, please share your knowledge. Goodluck!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

MCHNHED said:


> And here are the problems that i am STILL experiencing...
> 
> 1) erratic RIGHT turn signal operation (sometimes fast, sometimes slow), but the left one blinks at normal speed
> 2) cigarette lighter (using for a cell phone charger) doesn't work AT ALL


1) Ok the turn signal looks to me like an intermittent ground on either the front or rear turn signal lamp assembly. Remember the current is higher than for the parking lighting light, and it may look ok till you turn on the turn signal. 
What to do:- Next time it flashes fast look for one of the turn signal lights to be not working. 
2) Have you checked the fuse ? 

Good luck.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Alot of Nissans of this period have the lock problem, and my B14 was no exception. When I first started driving it, I was too broke to fix the A/C, so I had to drive with the windows down-even in pouring rain. Right after I started to do this, I had the possesed lock problem surface. What was the problem? Well, it turns out that the Sentra has a small circuit board built in to the driver's side lock switch cluster which will act very funny if any water gets in there. My Solution was to remove it, take it apart and dry it the best I could followed by some time with the hair dryer. Once it looked fully dry, I let it sit for an additional hour or two just to be sure it was dry. I put it all back together and it fixed the problem. Moving on to the turn signals, I too would go around and check the bulbs to ensure that they are all working ( you need to do this once a month anyhow). If that is the case, I would check the wiring behind the turn signals first, then in the tailight section to make sure there are no shorts. These sections are sometimes improperly reassembled by " professional" bodymen after a collision. As for a comprehensive test procedure if this fails, get a test light and backprobe EVERY wire starting at the malfunctioning device (I.E turn signal bulb) and going backwards to the switch and then the fuse box to determine what section the fault starts in. This way, you can eliminate sections of the harness that are good and concentrate on things after the fault. A cheap Digital (not analog on a comuterized car) Volt/OHM meter and test light should be in everybody's tool box as an essential way to find problems with your car. They can be had for under $20 if you shop around, and even cheaper online at Harbor Frieght Tools ( I paid $1.99 for the meter and $2 for the best light china had to offer!)


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

Awesome. I have the tools to do a little self-diagnosis before i give up and hand it to a shop. Thanks for all the info! good stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## Novelist (Jul 7, 2004)

*turn signal fast/slow*

Had this myself and traced it.
The reason is almost sure to be a poor electrical contact in the connector that mates to the back of the bulb. Damn nuisance and I notice many Tsurus with the same problem running around town.


----------

